# arnold classic who going to win



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

as above who do you think will take the mens pro class and strong man

mens i go with Evan Centopani

strong man big z


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

1st Branch Warren

2nd Dennis Wolf

3rd Evan Centopani

not sure about the strongman class but if Brian Shaw is entering he'll proberly win


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Apparently Branch's quads are imbalanced after the injury. Apart from Evan and Wolf, Dexter might be up there.


----------



## Franko1 (Nov 19, 2008)

1st Evan, 2nd Wolf, 3rd Branch.


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

From the recent pics Ive seen it's going to be between Evan and branch, I reckon Dennis will come in third.

You guys watching the web cast?


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

MusclesBound said:


> From the recent pics Ive seen it's going to be between Evan and branch, I reckon Dennis will come in third.
> 
> You guys watching the web cast?


Whats the link for the webcast?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

MusclesBound said:


> From the recent pics Ive seen it's going to be between Evan and branch, I reckon Dennis will come in third.
> 
> You guys watching the web cast?


its not on yet, but def will watch


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

gym warrior said:


> Whats the link for the webcast?


http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-arnold-webcast/?mcid=face


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

one hour to go


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

is anybody watching  women bodybuilding on now


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

just started now some of the body on these woman dam great size to them


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

Arnold Sports Festival

Z set new record with four reps of Apollon's Wheels at 459 pounds and Jenkins set record with Circus Dumbbell with seven reps at 255 pounds. #AS

strong man after2 events


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

olliel said:


> Arnold Sports Festival
> 
> Z set new record with four reps of Apollon's Wheels at 459 pounds and Jenkins set record with Circus Dumbbell with seven reps at 255 pounds. #ASF2012


can you watch live stream for those too or you just checking results?


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

fitrut said:


> can you watch live stream for those too or you just checking results?


just results from twiiter


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

olliel said:


> just results from twiiter


oh ok 

women comparisons, jeez some awesome physiques


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

is that ronnie coleman in a wig juz the size on her


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

olliel said:


> is that ronnie coleman in a wig juz the size on her


  :lol:

fitness yay


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Is it gymnastics ?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Tassotti said:


> Is it gymnastics ?


fitness

british girl, good routine really


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Come on Big Tel


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Come on Big Tel


did 1 lift of the dumbell shai 0

sould be better tomorrow deads .log ,frame carrie


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

fitrut said:


> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-arnold-webcast/?mcid=face


REPS!! 

Won't let me rep you, I've went and repped everyone else in this thread trying to 'spread the love' lol. Still won't let me rep you.


----------



## r2xob (Feb 29, 2012)

Any similar events which happen in the UK during the year? looks good fun to attend


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Some of the women in the fitness contest are beautiful!! So much explosive power, strength and flexibility !! :S

When is the mens?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> Some of the women in the fitness contest are beautiful!! So much explosive power, strength and flexibility !! :S
> 
> When is the mens?


tomorrow


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

F.M.J said:


> REPS!!
> 
> Won't let me rep you, I've went and repped everyone else in this thread trying to 'spread the love' lol. Still won't let me rep you.


aawe  got your reps, thx :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

fitrut said:


> tomorrow


Lol I've been sitting up all night and early morning waiting for the mens!! :lol:


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Branch will win injured leg or not his legs are still bigger and ripd than Evan and wolf hasn't even got a chance


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Has the contest finished yet or,...?


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hoping Dave Titterton did well in the amateurs heavyweight :thumbup1:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

F.M.J:2921069 said:


> Lol I've been sitting up all night and early morning waiting for the mens!! :lol:


I did that too pmsl

Anybody know what time it starts tonight


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Breda said:


> I did that too pmsl
> 
> Anybody know what time it starts tonight


7pm i think, if you clik here it says 7.35hrs left

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-arnold-webcast/?mcid=face


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fitrut:2921466 said:


> 7pm i think, if you clik here it says 7.35hrs left
> 
> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-arnold-webcast/?mcid=face


Thanks Ruta

Does it need to be watched at 7 or can it be watched any time there after


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Branch Warren for the W in the bodybuilding, Big Z for strongman!!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Breda said:


> Thanks Ruta
> 
> Does it need to be watched at 7 or can it be watched any time there after


at 7, as its live show, but i guess first will be bikini and then men, they awarded fitness and figure yesterday so today left bikini class and men


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

fitrut:2921519 said:


> at 7, as its live show, but i guess first will be bikini and then men, they awarded fitness and figure yesterday so today left bikini class and men


That's what I thought

You've been repped


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Keep this thread updated if you can people I wanna see who takes the men's overall


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Keep this thread updated if you can people I wanna see who takes the men's overall


def will do


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fitrut said:


> def will do


me?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Is Kai Greene competing?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Is Kai Greene competing?


I thought I read in FLEX that he decided not to compete and concentrate on the Olympia towards the end of the year.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Congrats to Nicole Wilkins for getting 1st again in the Figure show... that one was an easy pic to make, not sure on the mens tonight though.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> me?


yes, you

will update you


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Dtlv74 said:


> Congrats to Nicole Wilkins for getting 1st again in the Figure show... that one was an easy pic to make, not sure on the mens tonight though.


frankly I thought Theresa Anthony will go way higher

will be interesting tonight too


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I thought I read in FLEX that he decided not to compete and concentrate on the Olympia towards the end of the year.


After the Olympia Kai will do the Sheru Classic


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

*List of competitors*

Ben Pakulski

Ben White

Branch Warren

Brandon Curry

Dennis Wolf

Dexter Jackson

Eduardo Correa

Evan Centopani

Fouad Abiad

Gustavo Badell

Lionel Beyeke

Matthias Botthof

Michael Kefalianos

Shawn Rhoden


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

In the amateur bodybuilding Bobby Khan was 4th in the classic class


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

gym warrior said:


> In the amateur bodybuilding Bobby Khan was 4th in the classic class


The overalls glutes...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fitrut said:


> Ben Pakulski
> 
> Ben White
> 
> ...


List of competitors? Or did Ben Pakulski win?


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Readyandwaiting said:


> List of competitors? Or did Ben Pakulski win?


list


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

MXD said:


> The overalls glutes...


Yep dude was super shredded


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

Are there any pics or interviews of Gustavo Badell before the pre judging starts?


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

MXD said:


> The overalls glutes...


The striations in that guys glutes were just insane... was almost too striated for me though, his whole butt just looked like a giant puckered sphincter, lol.


----------



## Ben Jenkins (Feb 28, 2012)

Readyandwaiting said:


> List of competitors? Or did Ben Pakulski win?


Please tell me that's not the result??


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Ben Jenkins said:


> Please tell me that's not the result??


nope, thats list of competitors, finals in the evening


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It would be amazing if they finished in alphabetical order


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

really looking forward to watching this now =] got the link thanks to fitrut

will be the first one ive watched in years. used to catch afew on eurosport wayyy back


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> The striations in that guys glutes were just insane... was almost too striated for me though, his whole butt just looked like a giant puckered sphincter, lol.


got a link or pics or something mate?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Biggest winner Arnold---still getting the best out of comps!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

OK, and its on now


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fitrut said:


> OK, and its on now


i still have 32 minutes remaining :confused1:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> i still have 32 minutes remaining :confused1:


nope its on alrready


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fitrut said:


> nope its on alrready
> 
> View attachment 76894


ur right i refreshed and it loaded =p showtime!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

first callouts


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Branch Warren looking very good


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Dave titterton needs to up his leg game


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ohhh the glutes


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

is that it??? all im getting is the same ads repeating now


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> is that it??? all im getting is the same ads repeating now


I thinks its a break now, not sure when coming back. i think they mentioned something rounnd 6 or 7pm local time, now 3:48pm in Ohio so I guess in few hours


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I'm guessing it's gonna be Branch, Wolf, Evan, Foud. I can't help but feel Correa is getting hard done by again though. He looks great and conditioning is awesome.


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

where r u guys watching this on...


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

broch316 said:


> where r u guys watching this on...


http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2012-arnold-webcast/?mcid=face

but its break now


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks got it says i can watch in 2 hrs 9 mins is this correct..


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

broch316 said:


> thanks got it says i can watch in 2 hrs 9 mins is this correct..


yep, it will be on in 2hrs, probably will put few adds and starts live, should be bikini finals and men finals.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

broch316 said:


> thanks got it says i can watch in 2 hrs 9 mins is this correct..


i think thats when the winners will be announced. the posedowns and the bikini contest have happened already


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fitrut said:


> yep, it will be on in 2hrs, probably will put few adds and starts live, should be bikini finals and men finals.


oh so theres more competition involved? i was goin to bed early cuz i got the gym early!


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> oh so theres more competition involved? i was goin to bed early cuz i got the gym early!


not now your not go have a coffee:thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

eezy1 said:


> oh so theres more competition involved? i was goin to bed early cuz i got the gym early!


it was predjuging, finals in 2 hours


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

2 minutes to go! :thumb:


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

PlymDan said:


> 2 minutes to go! :thumb:


9 :whistling:


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

fitrut said:


> 9 :whistling:


It's on now but only adverts, BOO!


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

PlymDan said:


> It's on now but only adverts, BOO!


whaat, mine shows 4min :huh:


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

What's actually left to watch? I no naff all about shows and competing.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

fitrut said:


> whaat, mine shows 4min :huh:
> 
> View attachment 76916


That's odd! I'm no geographer but maybe plymouth and birmingham are a few minutes apart....... :whistling:

All I'm seeing now is an interview with Bob Cicherillo hmmm


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

PlymDan said:


> That's odd! I'm no geographer but maybe plymouth and birmingham are a few minutes apart....... :whistling:
> 
> All I'm seeing now is an interview with Bob Cicherillo hmmm


yeah me too, obviously I can travel through the time  refreshed it and it seems ok now


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

Greenspin said:


> What's actually left to watch? I no naff all about shows and competing.


finals and the winner, unless you also can travel in time and you already know whos the winner


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

fitrut said:


> finals and the winner, *unless you also can travel in time* and you ready know the winner


I accept the challenge!


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone still up watching this?

Noticed Branch's right quad seems to be down on size a good bit compared to his left, I take it that was the injured one? Imo Wolf is pushing him hard.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Branch wins.

1.Branch

2.Wolf

3.Evan


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

evn was too flat , color was horrible

denis has calves of a teenage girl , lower back is weak

warren's back was not that watery , am glad he won


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Wolf doesnt even train calves man!! He let me down! I really thought he'd win it


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

fitrut said:


> yes, you
> 
> will update you


ohhh so that's what you call it :whistling:


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Lockon said:


> Wolf doesnt even train calves man!! He let me down! I really thought he'd win it


nahhh he's just got weak calf genetics


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i fell asleep before it started


----------

